# **METRO** !!! ABRE SU PRIMERA TIENDA EN AREQUIPA ESTE 30 DE ENERO ¡¡



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Que chevere noticia , yo ni enterado estaba que se estaba construyendo un metro aca en arequipa al parecer es parte del megacentro centro comerial que se esta construyendo en Bustamante Rivero.

Hoy recien me entere, (fue de una manera un poco curiosa) todo empezo cuando unos jovenes encuestadores fueron a mi casa a pedirnos sobres de detergentes para canjearlos por premios , entonces yo sali y les entregue mis bolsitas de "ariel" y les pregunte a que empresa pertencian y ellos me dijeron que eran una nueva empresa y yo en mi curiosida les pregune a cual y ellos me dijeron que eran de METROOooooo; yo me sorprendi muxo , me dijeron que este 30 DE ENERO hiban a inaugurar su local en la ex empresa de "LANIFICIO" y que tambien habia otros centros comerciales en construccion como RIPLEY , a prestigiosa tienda de ropa enytre otras.

Asi fue como entere, mañana voy a ir a darle una ojeadita por que ya se la direccion exacta (mas antes fui y no encontre ni michi es que no tenia la direccion correcta que weon ) mañana les confirmo y les digo que otras empresas se van a instalar en el megacentro comercial AREQUIPAY REAL PLAZA.

      ​


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si claro :nuts:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que raro. Tendre que confirmarlo ma~ana que lea mi diario favorito arequipe~o.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pucha o tienes una imaginacion tremenda o te han engañado? en tal caso te recomiendo que no vayas ha ese lugar por que no encontraras dicha construccion


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

en el mismo dia de mi cumplea~os


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

jajajaja...y para remate REAL PLAZA. O sea no...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> jajajaja...y para remate REAL PLAZA. O sea no...


eso de real plaza me lo invente para darle un nombre al C:C, suena feo decirle "megacentro comercial de jose luis bustamante rivero" :tongue: no mlo crees ??


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> pucha o tienes una imaginacion tremenda o te han engañado? en tal caso te recomiendo que no vayas ha ese lugar por que no encontraras dicha construccion


Bueno mi pequeño liquid no voy a entrar en conflictos contigo yo cumplo con informarles aya si creen o no, pero cuando salga en algun medio em daran la razon , por eso mañana voy a ver el lugar para confirmarlo "IN SITU" eso seria todo .


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Dia de los inocentes?????????????


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Dia de los inocentes?????????????


melda no entiendes o hablo en chino .... 
PD_: (dia de los inocentes es el 28 de diciembre )


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que raro pero si en caso es verdad que bien por Arequipa, urge la descentralización.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No hay info alguna en ningun diario. Cuando Ripley se animó a entrar a Trujillo varios diarios publicaron la noticia. Por qué no lo han hecho?

Es mas, Wong tampoco ha dicho nada de nada sobre un Metro en provincias...

No se, es la palabra de un forista...


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

sorprende la noticia, espero que sea cierto!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Pero que tiene de increible que Metro llegue a Arequipa?, ya era hora, ademas siendo la segunda ciudad del Perú es lo mas logico.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En que formato llegará, Supermercado o Hipermercado?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

guillermo said:


> Pero que tiene de increible que Metro llegue a Arequipa?, ya era hora, *ademas siendo la segunda ciudad del Perú es lo mas logico*.


Y eso que tiene que ver, no por que sea la segunda ciudad del Perú significa que los arequipeños optan por comprar en el supermercado derrpente a muchos les gusta comprar en el mercado tradicional del barrio, Metro tendria que haber hecho un estudio de mercado en Arequipa y asi de esa manera si es que le conviene instalar el primer metro fuera de Lima, No sé, como dice J Block hubiera salido en las noticias al menos en los temas economicos ya que son buenas inversiones.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> eso de real plaza me lo invente para darle un nombre al C:C, suena feo decirle "megacentro comercial de jose luis bustamante rivero" :tongue: no mlo crees ??


el simple hecho que hayas mencionado Arequipa "real plaza" significa que la empresa Domus propiedades va instalar un mall en esa ciudad.

Y respecto a tu primer post: 

la corporacion wong ya hubiera manifestado de que estaba trabajando un proyecto en provincia, y lo hubiera puesto como futura inaguracion, en alguna revista o suplemento corte negocios o economia peruanos. hasta ahora no hay ningun hipermercado limeño que vaya inagurar un hipermercado o supermercado en la ciudad arequipeña.

y sobre Ripley el ultimo informe que he leido dice: "tras abrir su tienda en Chorrillos... ripley construira una tienda en trujillo y se prepara en construir otra tienda mas, en el c.c megaplaza independencia, el cual no desparecera su formato Max. 

cuarto sobre ese "mega" centro comercial, bueno es una importante y gran inversion fuera de lima, no creo que pase desapercibido(en las noticias) a menos que sea, algo no muy importante.

*bueno esas son mis razones para pensar de que te han informado mal que es lo mas problable,o puede ser tambien de que vayan inagurar un supermecado 100 % capital arequipeño, o hayas querido opacar alguna noticia del trujillo real plaza, debido a una cierta rivalidad entre arequipa y trujillo. 

en tal caso ojala que ese centro comercial en futuros años o tal ves este año anuncien su construccion seria chevre


----------



## Lucho01 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Parece que te sorprendieron*

Claro que se va a construir un megacentro, pero del grupo gloria.

Es esa propiedad recien se está desmantelando el antiguo edificio de Lanificio. Y aún el grupo gloria no ha lanzado la fecha de inicio de contrucción, pero que se dará se dará, según sus mismos directivos en noticias de mediados del año pasado.

Hace 1 mes estuve por ahí y recien se estaba desmantelando el edificio y no se iniciaba ninguna construcción aun. Te tomaron el pelo con la fecha.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Lucho01 said:


> Claro que se va a construir un megacentro, pero del grupo gloria.
> 
> Es esa propiedad recien se está desmantelando el antiguo edificio de Lanificio. Y aún el grupo gloria no ha lanzado la fecha de inicio de contrucción, pero que se dará se dará, según sus mismos directivos en noticias de mediados del año pasado.
> 
> *Hace 1 mes estuve por ahí y recien se estaba desmantelando el edificio y no se iniciaba ninguna construcción aun. Te tomaron el pelo con la fecha* .


Lucho tienes razon :gaah: :gaah:acabo de ir a verificar dicha construccion y recien estan demolinedo la vieja estructura de LANIFICIO, yo sorprendido me acerque al guachimam y le pregunte y el me dijo que las obras recien empezaban al *finales de este mes *  , pucha como me tronche pero me dijo que hiba a ver un grn supermercado (no especifico cual).

Al parecer yo interprete mal a los jovenes de METRO por que ellos me dijeron que hiban a empezar el 30 de enero (y yo crei que era la inauguracion) pero parece que el 30 es el incio de la construccion.

Bueno amigos de incascrapers meresco ser baneado y expulsado :jippo: pido disculpas por el error cometido "errar es humano" . 

:badnews:​


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

a seria chevere un nuevo supermercado de capital arequipeño



Lucho01 said:


> Claro que se va a construir un megacentro, pero del grupo gloria.
> 
> Es esa propiedad recien se está desmantelando el antiguo edificio de Lanificio. Y aún el grupo gloria no ha lanzado la fecha de inicio de contrucción, pero que se dará se dará, según sus mismos directivos en noticias de mediados del año pasado.
> 
> Hace 1 mes estuve por ahí y recien se estaba desmantelando el edificio y no se iniciaba ninguna construcción aun. Te tomaron el pelo con la fecha.


por otra parte lucho01 no sabia que el grupo gloria tiene como otro rubro desarrollador de Centro comerciales


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

perupd said:


> En el 2010 serémos un millón.


toma asiento hasta que llegue el 2010, lleva un lapiz porsiaca


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

si tienes razón el el 2010 seremos 1 millón y en el 2015 creo 2 millones, según escuché en rpp.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

frank_pensador said:


> si tienes razón el el 2010 seremos 1 millón y en el 2015 creo 2 millones, según escuché en rpp.


Trujillo, de acuerdo a la tasa de crecimiento, puede duplicarse en 22 años, entonces seriamos dos millones en el 2032.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> toma asiento hasta que llegue el 2010, lleva un lapiz porsiaca


No entiendo lo del lápiz, pero faltan cuatro años y son datos proporcionados por la oficina de PLANDEMETRU (Plan de desarrollo metropolitano de Trujillo)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Yo escuche que abrirían su primer local en la Av. Larco...supongo que en el tramo de Trujillo.


Facil, ya que la zona de la Av. Larco de Trujillo esta que se llena de establecimientos comerciales. Has visto el nuevo restaurante frente del Icpna? cerca de la interseccion de la Av. Larco y la avenida Husares de Junin se ve k va ah kedar bien bonito habra que sacar mas info y tomar fotos.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

un merpisa en arequipa? jajajajaja


----------

